# ++ وادى البكاء ++



## ++menooo++ (25 فبراير 2006)

*++ وادى البكاء ++*

قمنا بالرد في المرة الأولي وأعيده اليكم بكل من شارك فيه من ابناء المسيح للرد علي هذه الإدعاءات


اولا  : هذه ترجمة للرد من موقع مذكور اسفل
هل  Baca هي Mecca   ؟

يدعي أحيانا بأن التوراة تذكر مكة المكرمة، فكان واضحا أن هذا يحتاج لقليل من التحقق وهذا ما أود أن افعله في هذه المقالة الصغيرة.

من أين جاء هذا الادعاء ؟؟

في سورة مكة (96:3 ) تعطي الاسم Bakkah

إِنَّ أَوَّلَ بَيْتٍ وُضِعَ لِلنَّاسِ لَلَّذِي بِبَكَّةَ مُبَارَكاً وَهُدىً لِلْعَالَمِينَ

ومن المزمور (84 : 5 ، 6 )
5 طوبى لاناس عزهم بك. طرق بيتك في قلوبهم. 
6-عابرين في وادي البكاء يصيرونه ينبوعا.أيضا ببركات يغطون مورة

7 يذهبون من قوة إلى قوة. يرون قدام الله في صهيون


أو بلهجة وترجمة أخري

هنيئا للمقيمين في بيتك، هم علي الدوام يهللون لك، هنيئا للذين عزتهم بك، وبقلوبهم يتوجهون أليك. يعبرون في وادي الجفاف فيجعلونه عيون ماء، بل بركا يغمرها المطر ينطلقون من جبل إلي جبل ليروا أله الآلهة في صهيون.

هذان الأقتباسان أخذا معا لتوضيح ضمنا أن المزمور يتحدث عن جعل الحج إلي مكة. وأحد الأمثلة البارزة هو مقالة 
Dr. M S M Saifullah

ولكن الجدل والحجة تم من خلال العديد من المتحدثين المسلمين ومنهم الدكتور جمال بدوي

هل هذا الادعاء مبرر ؟؟؟
هناك عدة أسباب توضح لماذا هذا الادعاء غير مثبت ومدعم، حتى بغض النظر عن أعمال علمية، بنظرة سريعة علي المزمور نفسه تجعل الموقف واضح تماما.

يركز المزمور بأكمله علي ملجأ الله ( مسكنه ) – أي هيكل سليمان- وكيف أن الكاتب يحب أن يقضي وقته هناك
وهذا المزمور لبني قورح  . ودليل داخلي يشير إلي أن هيكل سليمان هو المقصود هو انه كتب بعد بناء الهيكل بواسطة سليمان
ولأن المزمور يركز علي مسكن الله ( الهيكل ) وجد بالمزمور العديد من الجمل التي توضح ملامح هذا المسكن، لتقييم الادعاء بأنه مكة أم لا.

1-    ما أحلى مساكنك يا رب الجنود.
2-    العصفور أيضا وجد بيتا والسنونة عشّا لنفسها حيث تضع افراخها مذابحك يا رب الجنود ملكي والهي
3-    طوبى للساكنين في بيتك أبدا يسبحونك. سلاه
4-    يذهبون من قوة إلى قوة. يرون قدام الله في صهيون
5-    اخترت الوقوف على العتبة في بيت الهي على السكن في خيام الأشرار.


وتعد هذه النقاط بشدة ضد الادعاء.

 أولا( أنا منفتح إلي التصحيح علي النقاط ) ، فأنا لا اعتقد أن المسلمين يتقبلوا فكرة أن الله يسكن في الكعبة . أنا لست مدرك لهذه الطريقة في التفكير لدي الإسلام، ومن ناحية أخري أن التوراة نوهت وأشارت كثيرا إلي أن الهيكل في أورشليم كمسكن لله، علي الرغم من أن الله غير محدود.
ملوك الأول (8 :27 )

ولكن هل تسكن يا الله حقا علي الأرض .؟ حتى السماوات وسماوات السماوات لا تتسع  لك ، فكيف هذا الهيكل الذي بنيته لك ؟ 

هذا يجعل من الواضح أن فكرة سكن الله في الهيكل هي رمزية وان غير محدود لمبني أو حيز واحد، ومع ذلك فهي توضح أن هذه الطريقة من التفكير ذكرت في التوراة

ثانيا: أنا لا اعرف أي مذبح هذا الذي ذكر و أعطي شهرة وأهمية في الكعبة؟بينما المذبح كان عنصر مكمل من المعبد وبعد ذلك معبد القدس ضروري لنظام الذبائح و المحرقات والقرابين الذي وضعه الله . ملوك الاول ( 64:8) 

ثالثا : الكعبة فارغة وبالتأكيد لا يسكنها أحد . لكن المزمور يشير إلي هؤلاء الذين يسكنون في بيت الله
هذا لا يعطي معني إلا لمعبد القدس الذي كان عنده الغرف والمخادع الداخلية . أخبار الأيام الأولي( 28: 11،12 ) للكهنة واللاويين وكل من يقومون بالعمل لخدمة هيكل الرب

رابعا : الحجاج أو قاصدي بيت الرب في المزمور لم يكونوا في طريقهم إلي مكة لأنهم كانوا متوجهين لصهيون . وجبل صهيون هو أحد التلال الموجودة في أورشليم ، وغالبا ما يستخدم التوراة كلمة صهيون كمرادف لكلمة أورشليم ( القدس ) (_أشعياء 2:2 )

وهذه النقطة هي الأقوى بفحص الكلمة المستخدمة في المزمور بمعني (pilgrimage) أو حج . أنا لا أدعي معرفة العبرية أو العربية جيدا لذلك علي الرحب بأي شخص يصحح معلوماتي. ومع ذلك فأنا أعرف أن كلتا اللغات سامية ومتقاربة في عدة أشكال، حيث لهم نفس كلمات متشابهة في الكثير من الأشياء وهذه هي القضية والمشكلة، فيمكننا نتوقع أن الكلمة العبرية ترجمت هنا pilgrimage لتكون مشابهة للحج العربي Hajj. في الحقيقة هذا لم يحدث. فالكلمة العبرية الوحيدة المشابهة التي استطعت أن أجدها هي Hag ، والتي غالبا ما تترجم كاحتفالFestival ، ولذلك تبدو لي بعض الشيء قريبة من Hajj أي الحج العربي.

الكلمة العبرية المستخدمة في المزمور لها اصل مختلف جدا عن هذا وهي تترجم عادة
 ك ’ طريق ' أو  ’ طريق سريع ‘ هكذا يبدوا أن العبارة تترجم بشكل حرفي مثل القول في الإنجليزية  أولئك..... الذين وضعوا قلوبهم علي الطريق السريع، بمعني الطريق الذي يجب أن يأخذوه للوصول للقدس ، لذلك حتى أفكار الحج في التوراة تختلف تماما عن التي في القرآن فلا يمكن أن نساويها ببساطة بفريضة الحج.

خامسا: لا يوجد وظيفة معروفة بحارس الباب ( بواب ) في الكعبة مع أنها وظيفة رسمية في معبد القدس. (ملوك الثاني 25: 18 )



ماذا إذن المقصود ب Valley of Baca ؟

Baca  ترجمت إما إلي   ’ البكاء ‘    أو  ’ أشجار بلسم‘   ( الذي ينمو في الأماكن الجافة ) . ومن الممكن أن تكون مكان حقيقي . في كلا الحالتين فهي والوادي الذي مر فيه الحجاج
( القاصدين مسكن الله ) أثناء رحلتهم . البديل عن ذلك ، يمكن أن يكون رمزيا. في هذا التفسير
، حتي الأماكن القاحلة التي يمر خلالها الحجاج أثناء رحلتهم تتحول تكتسب الحياة من خلال مرحهم وبهجتهم المتوقعة لقربهم من المكان المراد. في كل الحالات مقصدهم هو القدس كما أثبت ذلك ببقية المزمور. فكيف ان يهود يعيشون في اسرائيل وفي طريقهم القدس يأخذون هذا المنعطف الضخم خلال مكة ؟؟؟
مهما تكون خاتمتنا للهوية الحقيقية ل Valley of Baca أعتقد أنني أوضحت لكم جيدا أن الرابط الوحيد بين  Baca في المزمور و Bakkah  في القران هو مجرد تشابه سطحي في الاسم . وتشير التفاصيل الأخرى حول الموقع أنه من البعيد والغير وارد تطابق الاثنان.

وبما أن هذه هي الحالة، فلماذا نحن لا نربط  Bakkah المذكورة في القران بأي مكان أخر له نفس التشابه في الاسم ، واليكم جزء اقتبس من المقالة المذكورة سابقا 

..... غالبا ما نجد هذه الكلمة في أسماء مرتبطة بالأنهار والوديان مثل   Wadi al- Baka  في منطقة سيناء & Baca  تطلق علي وادي في منطقة الجليل .

مما يعني وجود أماكن أخري لها أسماء مشابهة فلماذا أذن لم نسمع الناس يدعون أن القران يشير إلي هذه الأماكن ؟؟؟ هذا يبدو لي أن هناك التزام مسبق من ناحية البعض لإيجاد دليل علي القرآن من التوراة، فهذا إذا وجد يقوي الادعاء بأن القران بأكمله إيحاءات الله السابقة. مع ذلك، في هذه الحالة، لا يمكن أن يكون إداعاء مثبت ومقبول.

أتمني في هذه الورقة القصيرة أن أكون قد أوضحت أن  Baca في التوراة  لا يمكن أن تكون  Bakkah   التي في القرآن  . بدلا من أن تكون نظرية مبررة ، فيبدو أن بعض الناس في حماسهم لتحقيق القرأن باستعمال التوراة قفز بهم إلي نهاية  خاطئة . بضعة تشابهات سطحية تعادل بعدة تناقضات  واضحة  ، من السهل غالبا أن تطوع الحقائق لتتلاءم مع نظريتنا الخاصة بدلا من أن نشكل نظرياتنا لتدور حول الحقائق. هذا لم يكن أبدا بالسهل في الدين.
كلا من المسلمين والمسيحيين منفتحون إلي هذا الإغراء أتمني أن الناس المنصفين سيرون هذا كمثال جيد.

ولألهنا كل المجد


 رد::::::::::


ألأخوة ألأعزاء جروب القديسين
                             سلام للكل
لم أقرأ المقال فى ألأهرام  لذلك سأحدد الرد فى الكلمة موضوع التفسير
إن كلمة بكا ba\caفى ألآية السادسة من المزمور 84  لاتعبر عن  بكا أى مكة بالمرة ولكنه تشابه فى النطق الخاص بكلمة بكاء  فى العبرية وكلمة بكة  ( أى مكة)  ولو دققنا النظر فى الكلمة ألأنجليزية لوجدناها مقسمة فى النطق ككل الكلمات الجامدة المنقولة للأنجليزية من اللغات الأصلية فى الكتاب المقدس ( أعتبر ألأسم كمضاف ومضاف أليه لايترجم ) ولها أمثلة فى اللغة العربية
 لودقق فضيلة الشيخ فى ألآيات ككل  لوضح له أنها تتكلم عن شعيرة من شعائر اليهود محدودة بترتيب معين وأيضاً بجغرافية معينة  تحدد المسار ألى  أورشليم   (وترتيبها يسمى ترنيمات المصاعد أى مايقال أثناء الصعود الى أورشليم  حيث كانت أعلى من البلاد المجاورة)
ولو أراد فضيلته أن يتحرى الدقة فكان من ألأفضل مراجعة  النص فى ترجمات أخرى ليكون رأيه على أسس فقد ترجمت هذه الكلمة بالذات فى النص اليونانى والقبطى الى معنى البكاء ومعروف ان النص اليونانى للمزامير مترجم فى القرن ألأول قبل الميلاد والنص القبطى فى القرن الثانى للميلاد مما يجعل ترجمة الكلمة لالبس فيها
واليكم النص ألقبطى وألأنجليزى والعربى  
ملحوظة . أنا لاأكتب اللغة القبطية بالحروف العربية  لذلك أعتذر لمن ليس لديه فونت قبطى لأنه سيظهر بصورة مشوشة بالحروف ألأنجليزية.
 النص القبطى
~ af cemni   `n\anma`mmo]I  `e`p]wi  'en pef\ht 'en;'ellot   `nte        `vrimi       
النص ألأنجليزى
Who passing through the valley of ba`-ca make it  a well the rain  also  filleth                                                                                the pool                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               &a mp;a mp;n bsp;                                                                                                          
النص العربى
عابرين أيضاً فى وادى البكاء يصيرونه ينبوع
 فى النهاية هذا توضيح على عجالة وكنت أود ان أخوض فى كل جزئية وأنقل لكم ألأصل اليونانى  وبعض الترجملت ألأخرى لكن أظن أن فى هذا الكفاية 
مع تحياتى

:رد:::::
اوعدك يا استاذ عماد اي اترجمهالك بعد يوم الثلاثاء القادم علشان اكون خلصت امتحانات

علي فكره انا ادب انجليزي -شعبه لغه وترجمه
هل من رد باللغه العربيه فينك يا استاذ منير واستاذ شنوده وباقي اعضاء الجروب
رد::::::::

شكراً يا مريم على الموضوع الشيق
فبالمصادفة ومنذ فترة قريبة كنت قد قرأت رداً مطولاً عن هذه النقطة بالذات
وهو يكمن فى إدعاء بعض المسلمين الذين احترفوا تطبيخ الترجمة والتفسير على هواهم كما احترفوها فى القرآن
فالمعنى يكون واضح، بينما هم يستخدمون أساليب الفهلوة المعروفة عن العرب فى تغيير المعانى لكى يتماشى مع المعنى الذى يرغبونه
عموماً ولعدم التطويل سأشارككم بالصفحة التى فيها الرد الكامل عن هذا الموضوع
http://answering-islam.org/BibleCom/baca.html
ولكن للأسف فالصفحة بالإنجليزية وغير مترجمة للعربية
ولكنى أعد من يريد بترجمتها فى أول فرصة أجد فيها الوقت الكافى لذلك
صلولى

رد:::::::

طالعتنا جريده الاهرام اليوميه في عددها الصادر يوم الاثنين 9-1 في الصفحه الاسلاميه في مقاله تحت عنوان الاعجاز العلمي للقران بقلم الدكتور (دكتور في التلفيق)زغلول النجار بمايلي

ان في احد المزاميرالمنسوبه لداوود النبي وهو المزمور 84 -6

وجدت عباره(عابرين في وادي البكاءيصيرونه ينبوعا)وان

الترجمه الانجليزيه لهذه العباره وبالتحديد لكلمتي وادي البكاء هو  valley of baca

اي كان من المفترض ان تترجم في العربيه الي وادي بكه 



وطبعا اشار السيد زغلول الي الايه القرانيه التي تقول(ان اول بيت وضع للناس للذي ببكه)ال عمران609



واعتبر الكتاب المقدس ومترجموه محرفيين وذللك كي يثبتوا ان القران من كلام مؤلف واستطرد سيادته في الهجوم علي الكتاب المقدس 

عموما انا طلعت الاجابه الصحيحه لهذا الافتراء بس مش عاوزه احطها علشان كل واحد منكم يدور ويشوف الناس دي بتدور وتلفق قد ايه  

ياريت اللي يلاقي الاجابه يبعتهلنا





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
رد:::::::

سلام المسيح:
قال المسيح له كل العزة والمجد السماء والأرض تزولان ولكن كلامي لا يزول(لوقا)22 وفي ختام الكتاب المقدس في رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 22 -18 أوضح القديس يوحنا الآتي: " لأني أشهد لكل من يسمع أقوال نبوّة هذا الكتاب ..ان كان أحد يزيد على هذا يزيد الله عليه الضربات المكتوبة في هذا الكتاب . وان كان أحد يحذف من أقوال كتاب هذه النبوة يحذف الله نصيبه من سفر الحياة ومن المكتوب في هذا الكتاب.
عزيزي  ..لا تتعب نفسك في الرّد على مثل هؤلاء الأشخاص الذين عبثا يحاولان من مئات السنين الفتك بكنيسة الله المقدسة الباقية الى الأبد وأبواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها.. لكن أقول شكرا للرب الذي غمرنا بقديسيه وخدامه الذين يسهرون ويغارون على كلمة الرب الأبدية.
لكن لهم أقول ولجميع الذين يتطاولون على كلمة الله أن السحر سينقلب على الساحر وها هي مبتدأ الأوجاع.


Alfred Azar <alfred_az@yahoo.com> wrote: 
طالعتنا جريدة الأهرام يوم الاثنين 20 فبراير 2006 بالمقال الأسبوعي للدكتور زغلول النجار من أسرار القرآن والذي تناول فيه سيادته بالشرح سورة الأعراف وأبرز في عنوان مقاله الآية 157 والتي تقول ( الذين يتبعون الرسول النبي الأمي الذي يجدونه مكتوبا عندهم في التوراة والإنجيل ) ولو تناول الدكتور الفاضل القرآن بالشرح دون أن يتعرض لأي نص من نصوص من الكتاب المقدس لما لامه أحد ولكنه وفي صدر مقاله نشر صفحتين من الكتاب المقدس إحداهما باللغة العربية والأخرى باللغة الإنجليزية للمزمور الرابع والثمانين وقد أشار سيادته تحديدا إلى الآيتين 5 , 6 ( طوبى لأناس عزهم بك . طرق بيتك في قلوبهم عابرين في وادي البكاء يصيرونه ينبوعا. أيضا ببركات يغطون مورة ) وفي إشارته وضع الدكتور النجار دائرة حمراء حول كلمة البكاء وكتب فوقها باللون الأحمر وادي بكا كما وضع دائرة أخري حمراء على الترجمة الإنجليزية حول كلمة Baca وكتب سيادته فوقها باللون الأحمر كلمة مكة وقال سيادته في متن مقاله (من ركائز العقيدة الإسلامية في سورة الأعراف التسليم بأن النبي والرسول الخاتم ـ صلوات الله وسلامه عليه ـ مرسل من الله ـ تعالي ـ للناس جميعا وان ذكره الشريف قد جاء في كتب السابقين وان أنكره الضالون عن الحق المحاربون لأهله ) ومن الجدير بالذكر إنها ليست المرة الأولى التي يتعرض فيها الدكتور النجار للكتاب المقدس ولكنه في معظم مقالاته لا يتورع أن يتهم الكتاب المقدس بالتحريف وقد تعرض في مقال سابق بجريدة الأهرام يوم 9 يناير 2006 لنفس الآيتين الواردتين بالمزمور المذكور فقال ما نصه ( ولكن في الترجمة إلي اللغة العربية( نشر دار الكتاب المقدس في الشرق الأوسط ص892) تم تحريف (وادي بكة) إلي( وادي البكاء) كما تم تحريف التعبير ( حج بيتك ) إلى (طرق بيتك) أي بيت الله ) .وحيث أن الدكتور زغلول يتعرض لبعض نصوص الكتاب المقدس ويفسرها على هواه أرجو أن يتسع صدره لهذه الملاحظات :-
أولا :- كنا نتمنى أن يشرح الدكتور زغلول النجار القرآن ما شاء له الشرح وأن يتحدث عن الإعجاز العلمي في القرآن ما شاء له الحديث دون أن يتعرض لكتب الآخرين وإذا وجد ضرورة للرجوع لهذه الكتب كان من المحتم عليه أن يطيع قول القرآن الذي يقول في سورة النحل 43 ( وما أرسلنا من قبلك إلا رجالا نوحي إليهم فاسألوا أهل الذكر إن كنتم لا تعلمون ) فمن المؤكد أن الدكتور النجار وهو العالم الجليل المتبحر في علوم القرآن يعلم ما قاله الجلالان في تفسير هذه الآية إن أهل الذكر هم العلماء بالتوراة والإنجيل وهم يعلمون كتبهم . فكنا نتمنى أن يرجع الدكتور الفاضل إلى أهل الكتاب ليشرحوا له ما التبس عليه دون أن يخوض فيما لا يعلم ويتهم الكتاب المقدس بالتحريف .
ثانيا :- كان من المهم أن يفرق الدكتور زغلول بين التوراة والإنجيل والمزامير فالتوراة كلمة لا تطلق إلا للدلالة على أسفار موسى الخمسة والإنجيل هو البشارة المفرحة التي تحكي لنا قصة حياة السيد المسيح وتعاليمه السامية ومعجزاته البينات. أما المزامير فهي ما يسمى بالزبور وهو ما كتب معظمه داود النبي بوحي من الله .والآيات التي تعرض لها الدكتور النجار لم ترد لا في التوراة ولا في الإنجيل ولكنها وردت في المزامير .
ثالثا :- قال الدكتور النجار إن بكة هي مكة وإنه تم تحريف (وادي بكة) إلي( وادي البكاء) ولست أدري ما الذي جعل الدكتور الفاضل يحضر لنا إحدى الترجمات الإنجليزية لإثبات وجهة نظره وكان الأولى به أن يحضر النص العبري للمزمور حيث أنه يعلم تمام العلم أن معظم أسفار العهد القديم كتبت باللغة العبرية ولكنه خشي أن يحضر لنا النص العبري وذلك لأنه لن يجد فيه كلمة مكة التي أراد أن يقحمها على الترجمة العربية بزعم أننا حرفنا كتابنا المقدس ووضعنا كلمة البكاء بدلا من بكة التي هي مكة من وجهة نظره !!!
رابعا :- كنا نتمنى أن يتوخى الدكتور الجليل الدقة والأمانة العلمية فيما يكتب فبقليل من البحث كان سيعرف أن وادي بكة هو واد قاحل جاف به الكثير من أشجار البلسان التي لا تحتاج في نموها إلى رطوبة كثيرة وكانت تفرز مادة صمغية وكأنها الدموع لذلك سموها أشجار البكاء وقد ورد ذكرها في الكتاب المقدس في عدة مواضع منها صموئيل الثاني 5 : 23 و أخبار الأيام الأول 14 : 14 , 15 ووادي بكه كان المرحلة الأخيرة في الرحلة من شمالي فلسطين إلى أورشليم . فما أيسر على الدكتور النجار أن يغير الحرف باء ويجعله ميم لتكون الكلمة مكة بدلا من بكه ولكن هل يمكنه بهذه البساطة أن يغير الجغرافيا والتاريخ أيضا ؟!!
خامسا :- هناك علم يسمى بعلم تفسير الكتاب المقدس وهذا العلم به الكثير من الأسس والقواعد التي يجب اتباعها عند تفسير أي نص كتابي فهناك الخلفية التاريخية للنص وهناك السياق والقرينة وأسباب الكتابة وظروفها واللغة الأصلية المستخدمة في كتابة النص 00 كل هذه الأمور وغيرها لابد أن توضع في الاعتبار عند التفسير ومزمور 84 الذي تعرض له الدكتور النجار يصف سعادة القلب المشتاق للوجود في بيت الله ( هيكل أورشليم آنذاك ) فالحجاج اليهود وهم في طريق صعودهم إلى أورشليم كانوا يجوزون في ( وادي بكا ) ولكن إيمانهم كان يحول هذا الوادي إلى بركة وفي عبورهم ( تل مورة ) الذي يعني المرار فإنهم يغطونه بالبركات فهذا هو معنى كلمات المزمور وقت كتابته ولا تحمل الكلمات أية معان أخرى .
سادسا :- على الدكتور النجار أن يفسر القرآن كما يشاء سواء اتفق معه علماء الإسلام أو اختلفوا أما وأن يتعرض لآيات الكتاب المقدس ويتلاعب بها ويفسرها على هواه دون الرجوع إلى أهل الكتاب فهو أمر مرفوض تماما وهو لعب بالنار من شأنه أن يثير الفتن ويؤدي إلي حرق الوطن في وقت نحتاج فيه جميعا إلى التعاون والتكاتف ورأب الصدع كما أن احترام مقدسات الآخر الديني المغاير هو أمر هام يجب أن تحرص عليه جميع وسائل الإعلام وألا تتعرض بأي حال من الأحوال للمساس بها .
وختاما 000للأمانة العلمية نستطيع أن نقول من كل ما سبق إن النص الذي فسره حضرة العالم لا يتحدث عن مكة لا من قريب ولا من بعيد وكنا نتمنى من الدكتور الفاضل أن ينتهج المنهج العلمي وهو يتعرض لنص من الكتاب المقدس بدلا من اتهامنا بتحريفه دون دليل يستند إليه فالمنهج العلمي والأمانة العلمية هما رأس مال كل عالم جليل أما خلط الأوراق ولي الحقائق وتزييف التاريخ وتغيير الجغرافيا وتحريف النصوص المقدسة فليس من شيم العلماء الأجلاء !!!


----------



## almanse (26 فبراير 2006)

عزيزي اسم العلم لا يترجم
valley of Baca
لن تجد baka  ب b  بل ب B  وهذا اسم علم لا يترجم.
فلماذا لا تكتبوها بكة في النسخة العربية.

ثم بعد ذلك ابحثوا اين مكان بكة هذه.

كتاب اليهود بالانجليي مكتوب فية بكة كإسم علم 
Passing through the valley of Baca they make it a place of springs;
http://www.mechon-mamre.org/e/et/et2684.htm

فمن الأمانة ان لا تترجموا Baca  لانه إسم العلم. 


أما قصة أين بكة فتلك قضية اخرى ومبحث آخر. الآن السؤال هل من الأمانة ان تترجة اسم العلم؟


----------



## drpepo (26 فبراير 2006)

شكرا ليك اخونا مينو وربنا ينور بصرية الجميع 
اخ المنسى وضح استفسارك 
انت كنت عاوزها تبقى مكتوبة ازاى


----------



## ++menooo++ (26 فبراير 2006)

شكرا دريبيبو على متابعتك لموضوعى
و اتمنى استمرار المتابعه


----------



## almanse (26 فبراير 2006)

إسم العلم لا يترجم. لان ذلك مخالف للامانة العلمية. 
الفرنسيين ترجموها من العبرية كما هي:
Lorsqu'ils traversent la vallée de Baca, Ils la transforment en un lieu plein de sources, Et la pluie la couvre aussi de bénédictions.

وحتى الاسبان:
Atravesando el valle de Baca pónenle por fuente, Cuando la lluvia llena los estanques

*لنحتكم الى ترجمة اليــــــــــــهـــــــــــــود انفسهم: JEWISH PUBLICATION SOCIETY BIBLE*

through the valley of Baca they make it a place of springs; yea, the early rain clotheth it with blessings
http://www.breslov.com/bible/Psalms84.htm


السؤل لماذا غيرتم اسم العلم بكة الى بكاء؟


----------



## My Rock (26 فبراير 2006)

almanse قال:
			
		

> إسم العلم لا يترجم. لان ذلك مخالف للامانة العلمية.
> الفرنسيين ترجموها من العبرية كما هي:
> Lorsqu'ils traversent la vallée de Baca, Ils la transforment en un lieu plein de sources, Et la pluie la couvre aussi de bénédictions.
> 
> ...


 


إن كلمة بكا ba\caفى ألآية السادسة من المزمور 84 لاتعبر عن بكا أى مكة بالمرة ولكنه تشابه فى النطق الخاص بكلمة بكاء فى العبرية وكلمة بكة ( أى مكة) ولو دققنا النظر فى الكلمة ألأنجليزية لوجدناها مقسمة فى النطق ككل الكلمات الجامدة المنقولة للأنجليزية من اللغات الأصلية فى الكتاب المقدس ( أعتبر ألأسم كمضاف ومضاف أليه لايترجم ) ولها أمثلة فى اللغة العربية



*خلاصة: *كلمة بكاء هي كلمة يهودية, ترجمة للانجليزية و غيرها بكلمة Ba ca نقلا حرفيا للكملة, لكن تشابه الكلمة بالعبرية و العربية, اذ الكلمة المستخدمة هي كلمة البكاء و استخدمت كأسم علم لذل تمت ترجمتها للانجليزية بكلمة Baca و لم يتم ترجمتها ب weeping or cryingاو حتى wailing


----------



## almanse (27 فبراير 2006)

القاهرة لا تترجم الى The Crumpler . بل القاهرة هي  cairo
لكن اصحلب الكتاب أي اليهود يقولون ان بكة اسم علم لا يترجم. والدليل من:
 JEWISH PUBLICATION SOCIETY BIBLE
through the valley of Baca they make it a place of springs; yea, the early rain clotheth it with blessings
http://www.breslov.com/bible/Psalms84.htm



> خلاصة: كلمة بكاء هي كلمة يهودية, ترجمة للانجليزية و غيرها بكلمة Ba ca نقلا حرفيا للكملة, لكن تشابه الكلمة بالعبرية و العربية, اذ الكلمة المستخدمة هي كلمة البكاء و استخدمت كأسم علم لذل تمت ترجمتها للانجليزية بكلمة Baca و لم يتم ترجمتها ب weeping or cryingاو حتى wailing


لا يحق للمترجم ان يترجم اسم العلم لان هناك وادي اسمه بكة. فتترجم كما ترجمها اليهود انفسهم وادي اسمه بكة. Baca

الآن لماذا لا نرى في النسخ العربية الترجمة السليمة؟
.


----------



## drpepo (27 فبراير 2006)

هل لديك اقوال علماء محترمين يقولون ان هذا المقصود بها مكة ؟
هل لديك اقوال علماء محترمين يقولون ان هذا تحريف ؟
هل لديك اقوال علماء محترمين بيقولوا اى حاجة على هذه الآية ؟


----------



## My Rock (27 فبراير 2006)

فعلا لانه شئ مضحك, ان يترك المسلم الموضوع الرئيسي و ينقح على التفسير,,,,

لكنه فينفس الوقت شئ مفرح, اذ لم تعد لهم الشبه في الصميم, بك كل ما هو لهم الترجمات و اختلافاتها, و لو فتحت تراجم القرأن لرأيت الفضايح و انا سأفتح موضوع 



اما عن الترجمة, فترجمة ال ASV ترجمتها

valley of Weeping
 
مما يدل على معناها الصحيح , اي ان Baca تشير الى البكاء

و لنثبت الموضوع بالدليل امظر معي

בּכא الكلمة العبرية, التي يمكن ان نسأل فيها اخت مايا على صحتها
bâkâ
_baw-kaw'

و التي معناها

A primitive root; to weep; generally to bemoan: - X at all, bewail, complain, make lamentation, X more, mourn, X sore, X with tears, weep.


ايه رأيك بقى؟
_


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 مارس 2006)

شكرا روك على اهتمامك


----------



## مسلم سلفي (7 مارس 2006)

اسماء الاعلام لا تترجم


مثل الكثير من أسامي الاودية التي ذكرت في الكتاب المقدس مثل:
valley of Gerar= وادي جرار 
valley of Zared= وادي زارد 
valley of Eshcol= وادي اشكول 
valley of Ajalon= وادي ايلون


طبعا كلها اسماء اعلام لم تترجم و المفروض ان valley Baca تكتب كما هو في النص العربي وادي بكا او بكة


عندكم مثل وادي زارد ومعنها بالعبري ازدهار  هل ترجم في اي نسخة بوادي الازدهار بالطبع لا بل ترجم كما هو وادي زارد لانه اسم علم لا يترجم

و Baca اسم علم كتب كحرف  B و لم يكتب هكذا بالحرف الغير b   




مع تحياتي


 سلام


----------



## My Rock (11 مارس 2006)

مسلم سلفي قال:
			
		

> اسماء الاعلام لا تترجم
> 
> 
> مثل الكثير من أسامي الاودية التي ذكرت في الكتاب المقدس مثل:
> valley of Gerar= وادي جرار




كلمة الجرار في العبرية هي نفسها في المعنى في العربية, اذ الجرار هنا او هناك هي تحمل نفس المعنى

فَمَضَى اسْحَاقُ مِنْ هُنَاكَ. وَنَزَلَ فِي وَادِي جَرَارَ وَاقَامَ هُنَاكَ. 
 



> valley of Zared= وادي زارد


 
مِنْ هُنَاكَ ارْتَحَلُوا وَنَزَلُوا فِي وَادِي زَارَدَ. 
 
اسم الزارد هنا لا يوجد مرادفه بالعربية ينفس الاسم و المعنى كما مع البكاء و الجرار, فنقلت كما هي




> valley of Eshcol= وادي اشكول


 

صَعِدُوا إِلى وَادِي أَشْكُول وَنَظَرُوا الأَرْضَ وَصَدُّوا قُلُوبَ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيل عَنْ دُخُولِ الأَرْضِ التِي أَعْطَاهُمُ الرَّبُّ.
 

نقلت ايضا بنفس الاسم لعدم وجد مرادف مشابه لها, اذ هو اسم فقط





> valley of Ajalon= وادي ايلون


 

حِينَئِذٍ قَالَ يَشُوعُ لِلرَّبَّ, يَوْمَ أَسْلَمَ الرَّبُّ الأَمُورِيِّينَ أَمَامَ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ, أَمَامَ عُيُونِ إِسْرَائِيلَ: «يَا شَمْسُ دُومِي عَلَى جِبْعُونَ, وَيَا قَمَرُ عَلَى وَادِي أَيَّلُونَ».
 

نفس سابقه, هو اسم فقط لا يوجد مردفه في اللغة العربية, لذلك نقلت كما هي

لكن جرار و البكاء هي نفس المعنى في العربية, فنقلها بهذه الطريقة مسموح اذ هي نفس الكلمة في اللغتين
 كما علقت في مشاركتي السابقة




> فعلا لانه شئ مضحك, ان يترك المسلم الموضوع الرئيسي و ينقح على التفسير,,,,
> 
> لكنه فينفس الوقت شئ مفرح, اذ لم تعد لهم الشبه في الصميم, بك كل ما هو لهم الترجمات و اختلافاتها, و لو فتحت تراجم القرأن لرأيت الفضايح و انا سأفتح موضوع
> 
> ...


 





> عندكم مثل وادي زارد ومعنها بالعبري ازدهار هل ترجم في اي نسخة بوادي الازدهار بالطبع لا بل ترجم كما هو وادي زارد لانه اسم علم لا يترجم


 

هذا لان كلمة زارد لا تقابلها في العربية نفس الكلمة و المعني مثل كلمة جرار و البكاء


والان, الحيرة الكبرى, لماذا ذهب المسلم الى الكلمة و ترجمتها و ترك الموضوع الاصلي وهو مكان هذا الوادي و تشابهه مع مكة؟ فالمداخلة الاولى تنفي هذا تماما, فأين التعليقات على الموضوع الاساس؟


لعل خير وسيلة للدفاع هي الهروب...


----------



## Maya (11 مارس 2006)

*طُوبَى لأُنَاسٍ عِزُّهُمْ بِكَ. طُرُقُ بَيْتِكَ فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ. 6 عَابِرِينَ فِي وَادِي الْبُكَاءِ، يُصَيِّرُونَهُ يَنْبُوعًا. أَيْضًا بِبَرَكَاتٍ يُغَطُّونَ مُورَةَ. 7 يَذْهَبُونَ مِنْ قُوَّةٍ إِلَى قُوَّةٍ. يُرَوْنَ قُدَّامَ اللهِ فِي صِهْيَوْنَ.

===================​
إن المفتاح لاطمئنان كاتب المزمور هو يقينه بحضور الرب، وقد كتب قائلاً: طوبى لأناس عزهم [أي قوتهم] بك، طرق بيتك [أي الطرق المؤدية إلى صهيون] في قلوبهم (مزمور 5:84). ومع أن كاتب المزمور يذكر أنهم عابرين في وادي البكاء ، إلا أنهم يصيرونه ينبوعا (مزمور 6:84) بسبب ما يتوقعونه من بهجة في أورشليم. فالمصاعب التي كان يواجهها بنو إسرائيل في ذهابهم إلى أورشليم لا تقارن بتوقعهم للوجود في محضر الرب في بيته. لأن يوماً واحدا في ديارك خير من ألف؛ اخترت الوقوف على العتبة في بيت إلهي على السكن في خيام الأشرار (مزمور 10:84). 

كان وادي البكاء هو الجزء الأخير من الرحلة من شمال إسرائيل عبر منحنى شديد الانحدار من الأردن إلى أورشليم. وقد كان يؤدي إلى وادي ضيق مظلم حيث كانت المنحدرات الجبلية تنضح بمياه مالحة. هذه المياه المتسربة هي التي أعطته اسم وادي البكاء. ولكن حتى هذا الطريق الصعب كان يبدو منعشاً وكأنه ينبوع بسبب تطلعهم للوجود في بيت الرب. 

كنا نتوقع أن الرحلة الطويلة المحفوفة بالمخاطر التي يقطعها بنو إسرائيل في طريقهم إلى خيمة الاجتماع ستجعلهم يشعرون بالإرهاق واليأس. ولكن في الواقع فإن تطلعهم الداخلي للحظة الوصول كان يجعل ظروفهم اليومية قليلة الشأن ولا تعادل شيء أمام ما ينتظرهم هناك في صهيون . *


----------



## Maya (11 مارس 2006)

*إن مفهوم التوراة والمزامير وبقية الأسفار المقدسة لدى الشعب العبراني القديم كانت تتضمن دلالات مكانية أرضية مقدسة  و دلالات  روحية دينية عظيمة  ، وإذا عدنا للعهد القديم سنجد إشارات لاماكن كثيرة موجودة على أرض إسرائيل المقدسة إلا أن معناها أيضاً يأخذ طابع روحي من صميم الإيمان والعقيدة التوراتية اليهودية ، ومنها وادي البكاء الذي هو بالأساس وادي موجود على الأرض وهو  يشكل مرحلة من  مشوار بني إسرائيل إلى مدينة القداسة أورشليم كما ورد في المشاركة الأولى  لكن بنفس الوقت له معنى روحي رائع مرتبط بحياتنا وإيماننا وعلاقتنا بالآب الإله  ....

وكلمة Baca  سواء كانت بحرف كبير أو صغير هي من أصل وجذر عبري يشير إلى البكاء وهذه معلومة بسيطة يمكن لأي طفل عبراني أن يعرف أن baca  معناها بكاء أو بكى ولا تحتمل إلا تفسير الدموع ويمكن العودة لتفسير المزمور في مشاركتي الأولى أو مشاركات بقية الاخوة للتأكد من  المعنى والدلالة  الروحية أيضاً لكلمة baca ..

وبالنسبة لمن يتمسك بأن وضع حرف كبير معناه أنه اسم علم فأقول إن الوادي كان موجود مكانياً لكنه في أرض إسرائيل المقدسة التي لم يقدس بنو إسرائيل سواها أرضاً ولم يذكروا أماكن غيرها كأماكن مقدسة ومنازل ومواضع للرب لأنها وعد الرب الإله لبني إسرئيل  إلى الأبد والمكان الذي سيجيء فيه الرب الإله إله إسرائيل وبالتالي فإن احتمالية إشارتها لمكان آخر خارج إسرائيل هو وهم  غير مصداقية  وغير منطقية ، فالمكان أرضياً موجود والمعنى والدلالة روحياً لتفسير المزمور موجودة فلا داعي لكلام عن تحريف كلمات والغرق في خرافات أنها إشارة إلى مكة لأن ذلك أشبه بكلام بعض المحمديين  أن إبراهيم وداود وسليمان هم محمديون لأنه فقط تم ذكرهم في كتاب المحمدية وهذا في الواقع كلام لا يستحق حتى الرد ....

أخيراً ومن خلال دراسة وبحث سريع في مختلف الطوائف العبرانية اليهودية ومختلف التفسيرات للتوراة المقدسة سواء لدى اليهود الأرثوذكس أو القبالة ( الكابالا ) وغيرها  من الطوائف هناك إجماع وتطابق في جميع التفسيرات مع التفسير المسيحي لمعنى ( وادي البكاء ) والذي سبق ذكره خاصة أن الموضوع هنا يتعلق بقضية تخص بني إسرائيل بعيداً عن الخلاف بيننا كمسيحيين وبين أخوتنا اليهود حول حقيقية المسيح ، فلا مجال للجدل أو التشكك  وبالتالي لا يمكن أن يوجد أي تفسير آخر لمعنى وادي البكاء غير ما ورد  وأتحدى من يستطيع إيجاد نص عبري يشير لغير ذلك أو تفسير لأي طائفة يهودي أو مسيحية تشر لغير ذلك  ...

فالمعنى واضح ولا يحتاج إلى أي تأويل أما الدخول في أسطوانة تحريف الإنجيل فهو أيضاً لا يستحق الرد ، وإلى من يزعم أن الموضوع مسألة خلاف باللفظ فأقول إن كلمة مكة ليست صعبة لينطقها الشعب العبراني فحرف الميم ينطق بطلاقة في اللغة العبرية ، ثم كلمة baca تنطق بغير تشديد حرف الكاف  بعكس كلمة makkah وحتى اللفظة العربية مكّة تتم بتشديد حرف الكاف وبالتالي حتى طريقة اللفظ مختلفة وفي زمن التوراة لم يكن هناك خرائط أو مراجع جغرافية للاماكن بل كان الاعتماد كله على اللفظ .....

أخيراً إن البعض في بعض  المواقع  العربية  التي شاهدتها بعد أن أفلسوا في إثبات تلك الأكذوبة اللغوية حاولوا  تحويل الموضوع إلى ناحية أخرى حيث قالوا إن baca  هي كلمة عبرية معناها البكاء وهي تشير إلى الندم والتضرع إلى إله الإسلام والرغبة في الندم إليه وقبول دين الحق المزعوم متمم الأديان ، وهنا أيضاً دخلنا في كلام لا يستحق التعليق وبدت الخيبة واضحة ...

غريب أمر البعض  حيث يتعلقون بنقاط واهية وضعيفة ويدورون ويلفون هنا و هناك  ويأتون بمصطلحات واجتهادات لغوية كثيرة خاطئة  للدفاع عن نقطة أثبت عدم مصداقيتها وأنها لا علاقة لها بالموضوع الأساسي ...*

*مبارك الرب إلهنا إله إسرائيل وكل البشر والذي من أجله سنجتاز كل أودية الدموع والآلام لأن من هدأ العاصفة وأقام الميت لن يصعب عليه أن يمسح دموعنا ويحول آلامنا إلى أفراح وفشلنا إلى انتصارات لأنه   به وحده كان كل شيء ، والأمل كل الأمل بهذا الشعب الذي يسير في وادي البكاء  منذ مئات السنين وحتى الآن  أن يخرج منه ويقبل الرب يسوع إلهاً ومخلصاً  فمعه وحده كل الأمل  والرجاء  وبه وحده الخلاص ، فساعد يا رب شعبك بني إسرائيل ليعرفوك ويقبلوا بك إلهاً ومسيحاً به الرجاء المنتظر  وامسح دموعهم  وأحزانهم واغفر لهم  ضياعهم كما غفرت لهم على خشبة الصليب وساعدهم بقوتك المقدسة ليدخلوا كنيستك لنكون جميعاً شهوداً بانتظار مجيئك الثاني لخلاص أورشليم وخلاص العالم والحياة الأبدية معك في ملكوتك السماوي ..آمين .*


----------



## Maya (11 مارس 2006)

*أخوتي في المسيح .....

أحببت أن أشارككم بتشبيه جميل لوادي البكاء  أعجبني هو وارد في كتب صغير أهداني إياه صديق لوالدي  ، والكتاب فيه تفسير و توضيح لأمور عديدة لجوانب من حياة الشعب العبراني في أورشليم وبقية الإمارات في أرض إسرائيل وتوجه الشعب إلى أورشليم في الفصح العبري  وعدد من المناسبات وتشبيه هذه الرحلات بحياة المؤمن  ، فوادي البكاء تم تشبيهه بالتجربة التي يمر بها الإنسان المؤمن و أركز على الإنسان المؤمن لان المؤمنين  الأتقياء هم الذين كانوا يقطعون المسافات الطويلة ويجتازون الجبال والأودية  للوصول إلى أورشليم  كذلك الإنسان المؤمن يمر في حياته بعدد من أودية البكاء أي التجارب ويدخلها بشجاعة  كما دخل الشعب العبراني القديم بثقة وأمل والشوق إلى صهيون كذلك الإنسان المؤمن يدخل التجربة وهو يدرك تماماً أن الرب لن يتخلى عنه ومهما أظلمت طريقه فالرب سينيرها ومهما أحاطت به المصائب والأزمات فالرب كفيل بها ، ولا بد أن تنتهي التجربة ويصل المؤمنون  إلى النور الحقيقي كما كان وادي البكاء ينتهي بوصول الشعب إلى أورشليم وصهيون ....

أشكر الأخوة الأعزاء  وخاصة الأخ My rock  الذي أجاب باستفاضة ووسع صدره ليناقش أمور بديهية كمن يحاول أن يثبت أن الشمس تشرق من الشرق وهناك من يقول له إنها تشرق من الشمال  ، أعتقد أخي العزيز my rock  أن موضوع التلاعب اللغوي ومحاولة إثبات فكرة واهية كيفما اتفق لم تمر عليك وأشكرك على ردك وإشارتك وتوسعك في الشرح ، وأعتقد أنك وعبر حياتك وخدمتك الروحية  تعودت على مثل تلك الشبهات والاجتهادات الوهمية الواهية التي أتت هذه المرة بتفسير لغوي وشخصي وتركيز على كلمة و حرف كبير وحرف صغير مجرد عن كل ما هو قبل وكل ما هو بعد وحتى التفسير الروحي لم يشر إليه ، لكن حتى لو أخذتها واقعياًَ  مجردة من المعاني الروحية من ناحية الشعب العبراني أين كان يقيم وكيف طريقه إلى صهيون سيصبح أمر ( بكة ) بحرف كبير أشبه بدعابة صغيرة لأناس لا يتوانون حتى عن تزوير التاريخ والجغرافية  ليزعموا حقيقة ما يقولون  ...*


----------



## My Rock (11 مارس 2006)

*لا رد بعد ردك اخت مايا, فانا كنت اتمنى ان تردي في هذا الموضوع بحسب خليفتك العبرية و كونك تقرأين العبرية بطلاقة, فردك هذا هو الصفعة الموعية لهؤلاء الذين يدعون بطلانا بأشياء لا يعرفون عنها شيئا, بل ينقلوها كعميان مستخدمين طريقة النسخ و اللصق*

*اشكرك من اجل مداخلتك اختي في الرب, و الرب يباركك*


----------



## My Rock (16 مارس 2006)

*معرفش, هو اصبحت ردود المسيحيين مخيفة و مهول الى هذه الدرجة؟*

*ربنا ينورك عقولكم يا مسلمين...*


----------



## الأورشليمى (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ++ وادى البكاء ++*

يا أخوة ....

أنا لست عالما فى اللغة العبرية  لكنى أعرف بعض الأشياء عنها .....

السؤال: ماهى الترجمة الصحيحة ؟؟؟ وادى بكه أم وادى البكاء ؟؟؟ 

الجواب : الترجمة الصحيحة هى : وادى البكاء .. 

الدليل ؟؟؟

أنظروا كيف كتبت الكلمة فى النص العبرى الأصلى ؟
הבכא
 مرة أخرى ...  הבכא  
مرة ثالثة .....הבכא
مرة رابعة .... הבכא

نحن نعرف أن كلمة בכא بالعبرية تعنى "بكاء"
و بما أن كلمة "بكاء" בכא مضافة اليها أداة التعريف ה   "حرف الهاء العبرية " وهى أداة التعريف العبرية مثلها مثل الألف و الام فيكون المعنى "البكاء"  و تنطق "هبكاه"
 مثال: صحيفة أسرائيلية مشهورة : "هأرتس" معناها "الأرض"  "أرتس" معناها "أرض  "ها ה" أداة التعريف "ال"

فلنطبق هذا على أفتراض الأخوة المسلمين :
أذا كانت كلمة בכא تعنى بكه أى الأسم العلم لبكه الغير محتاج لأداة تعريف لأن العلم لا يعرف ....  أذا تكون الترجمة  "הבכא"   تعنى "البكة" !!!! 
تصوروا مثلا أن أحضر أسم علم مثل ( يونس, مصر , مكة) و أضيف اليها أداة تعريف ( ال) 

فتكون ( اليونس , المصر , المكة) !!!   غير صحيح لغويا  فأسماء الأعلام لا تعرف ..... 


سوف أضع هنا الرابط الخاص بصفحة الكتاب المقدس العبرية و النص فى المزمور....  
http://popekirillos.net/ar/bible/hebrew/B19C084.php


----------



## سيف التوحيد (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ++ وادى البكاء ++*

لو رجعنا للغة الانجليزية الرسمية فاننا سنجد النص يتحدث عن واد اسمه وادي ( بكة ) وقد كتب في نسخة الملك جيمس بهذا الشكل :



Ps:84 Who passing through the valley of Baca make it a well; the rain also filleth the pools. (KJV)



وكما نلاحظ فأن Baca لا تعني بكاء ولو قلبت القواميس ومعاجم اللغة الانجليزية والعبرية فانك لن تجد هذه الكلمة بمعنى بكاء ونحن نطالب النصارى العرب الذي ترجموا كتابهم هذا ان يخبرونا اين وجدوا ان Baca تعني بكاء ؟؟



وهناك نقطة اخرى مهمة فمن المعروف ان اسم العلم في اللغة الانجليزية يكتب حرفه الاول كحرف كبير كي يميز بانه اسم لشخص او لمكان ما فمثلا لو كتبت اسمك باللغة الانجليزية ولنفترض ان اسمك هو سالم فانه يكتب بهذا الشكل Salem فنجد ان حرف S حرف كبير ولو كتبنا اسم بلد ما باللغة الانجليزية كمصر مثلا فانها لا بد ان تكتب بهذا الشكل Egypt فالحرف الاول كبير ايظا وهو يدل على ان هذا الاسم اسم لمكان. ولو نظرنا نظرة سريعة لكلمة بكة المكتوبة باللغة الانجليزية فانها كتبت بهذا الشكل Baca مما يعني انها اسم لمكان ما, ولو كانت تعني بكاء حقا فانها ستكتب بدون حرف ولكانت الترجمة الأفضل لها هي weep او cry او اي كلمة تدل على معنى يدل على البكاء. لكننا لا نجد هذا الامر في كتابهم المحرف وهذا يؤكد ان كتابهم قد حرف عن عمد لأنهم ارادوا اخفاء هذه الكلمة واخفاء ما الذي ترمي اليه. وهذا امر معهود منهم فهناك الكثير على الامثلة المشابهة . مع الإنتباه ان النسخ الجديدة المنقحة من كتابهم المقدس اصبحت تستخدم كلمة "weeping"  !

اللهم اهد قوم فإنهم لا يعلمون


----------



## My Rock (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ++ وادى البكاء ++*




سيف التوحيد قال:


> لو رجعنا للغة الانجليزية الرسمية فاننا سنجد النص يتحدث عن واد اسمه وادي ( بكة ) وقد كتب في نسخة الملك جيمس بهذا الشكل :





سيف التوحيد قال:


> Ps:84 Who passing through the valley of Baca make it a well; the rain also filleth the pools. (KJV)
> 
> وكما نلاحظ فأن Baca لا تعني بكاء ولو قلبت القواميس ومعاجم اللغة الانجليزية والعبرية فانك لن تجد هذه الكلمة بمعنى بكاء ونحن نطالب النصارى العرب الذي ترجموا كتابهم هذا ان يخبرونا اين وجدوا ان Baca تعني بكاء ؟؟




مسلم جديد, بنفس العقلية الأسلامية الي ناقش بها اخوانه من قبله
مالك يا مسلم؟ الا تعرف القراءة؟ ام ستجعل من نفس مفتي و تفسر كلام الكتاب المقدس و معاني كلماته بكيفك؟

يا جاهل, الكلمة و فسرنا معناها

راجع


*



اما عن الترجمة, فترجمة ال ASV ترجمتها

valley of Weeping

مما يدل على معناها الصحيح , اي ان Baca تشير الى البكاء

و لنثبت الموضوع بالدليل امظر معي

בּכא الكلمة العبرية, التي يمكن ان نسأل فيها اخت مايا على صحتها
bâkâ
baw-kaw'

و التي معناها

A primitive root; to weep; generally to bemoan: - X at all, bewail, complain, make lamentation, X more, mourn, X sore, X with tears, weep.


ايه رأيك بقى؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

*

المشاركة رقم   post #*9*

و ردت الأخت Maya التي هي من خلفية يهودية و تعرف اللغة اليهودية اكثر مني و منك و اجابت بالتالي:


*



طُوبَى لأُنَاسٍ عِزُّهُمْ بِكَ. طُرُقُ بَيْتِكَ فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ. 6 عَابِرِينَ فِي وَادِي الْبُكَاءِ، يُصَيِّرُونَهُ يَنْبُوعًا. أَيْضًا بِبَرَكَاتٍ يُغَطُّونَ مُورَةَ. 7 يَذْهَبُونَ مِنْ قُوَّةٍ إِلَى قُوَّةٍ. يُرَوْنَ قُدَّامَ اللهِ فِي صِهْيَوْنَ.

===================​
إن المفتاح لاطمئنان كاتب المزمور هو يقينه بحضور الرب، وقد كتب قائلاً: طوبى لأناس عزهم [أي قوتهم] بك، طرق بيتك [أي الطرق المؤدية إلى صهيون] في قلوبهم (مزمور 5:84). ومع أن كاتب المزمور يذكر أنهم عابرين في وادي البكاء ، إلا أنهم يصيرونه ينبوعا (مزمور 6:84) بسبب ما يتوقعونه من بهجة في أورشليم. فالمصاعب التي كان يواجهها بنو إسرائيل في ذهابهم إلى أورشليم لا تقارن بتوقعهم للوجود في محضر الرب في بيته. لأن يوماً واحدا في ديارك خير من ألف؛ اخترت الوقوف على العتبة في بيت إلهي على السكن في خيام الأشرار (مزمور 10:84). 

كان وادي البكاء هو الجزء الأخير من الرحلة من شمال إسرائيل عبر منحنى شديد الانحدار من الأردن إلى أورشليم. وقد كان يؤدي إلى وادي ضيق مظلم حيث كانت المنحدرات الجبلية تنضح بمياه مالحة. هذه المياه المتسربة هي التي أعطته اسم وادي البكاء. ولكن حتى هذا الطريق الصعب كان يبدو منعشاً وكأنه ينبوع بسبب تطلعهم للوجود في بيت الرب. 

كنا نتوقع أن الرحلة الطويلة المحفوفة بالمخاطر التي يقطعها بنو إسرائيل في طريقهم إلى خيمة الاجتماع ستجعلهم يشعرون بالإرهاق واليأس. ولكن في الواقع فإن تطلعهم الداخلي للحظة الوصول كان يجعل ظروفهم اليومية قليلة الشأن ولا تعادل شيء أمام ما ينتظرهم هناك في صهيون . 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*
في المشاركة رقم  post #*13*


بعد هذا كله تعمل حالك مش شايف حاجة و تطرح السؤال الغبي من جديد؟

مساكين...


----------



## سيف التوحيد (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ++ وادى البكاء ++*

سبحان الله عندما تعجزون عن الإجابة تحذفون المشاركة

الله المستعان

سأعيد سؤالي

هل تعترفون بنسخة الملك جيمس أم لا؟


----------



## My Rock (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ++ وادى البكاء ++*



سيف التوحيد قال:


> سبحان الله عندما تعجزون عن الإجابة تحذفون المشاركة
> 
> الله المستعان
> 
> ...


 
يا جاهل
اسمها ترجمة الملك جيمس و ليست نسخة
و هي ترجمة و ليس نص اصلي
فهمت يا جاهل؟ ولا نعيد؟

عامل حاله محاور و هو مش عارف ان الملج جيمس ترجمة ليست اكثر..

يا خيبتكم..


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ++ وادى البكاء ++*



My Rock قال:


> يا جاهل
> اسمها ترجمة الملك جيمس و ليست نسخة
> و هي ترجمة و ليس نص اصلي
> فهمت يا جاهل؟ ولا نعيد؟
> ...


 
*واحد يسمع ويقرا للشيوخ وكل شي يقال هو مصدقه لا تتفاجئ شي طبيعي *


----------



## سيف التوحيد (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ++ وادى البكاء ++*

سبحان ربي العظيم

يا أخي لماذا المكابرة عن الحق؟

هل هذا من أدب الحوار أن تشتم وتسب من تحاوره عندما لا تجد إجابة مقنعة أو عندما تكون الإجابة محرجة؟

أين ( أحبوا أعدائكم باركوا لاعنيكم)؟ أم هو كلام على ورق موقوف عن التنفيذ؟

سبحان الله

أعيد مرة أخرى - هل تعترفون بنسخة الملك جيمس أم لا؟


----------



## سيف التوحيد (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ++ وادى البكاء ++*




ana 100 100 قال:


> *واحد يسمع ويقرا للشيوخ وكل شي يقال هو مصدقه لا تتفاجئ شي طبيعي *


وما المشكلة يا أخي

الشيوخ يعلموننا 

ألا تتعلم أنت من القساوسة.؟

فما هي المشكلة؟


----------



## My Rock (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ++ وادى البكاء ++*




سيف التوحيد قال:


> سبحان ربي العظيم





سيف التوحيد قال:


> يا أخي لماذا المكابرة عن الحق؟
> 
> هل هذا من أدب الحوار أن تشتم وتسب من تحاوره عندما لا تجد إجابة مقنعة أو عندما تكون الإجابة محرجة؟
> 
> ...




و هل قلنا اننا نكرهك؟ بالعسك نحن نحبك بالرغم من جهلك و غبائك

فسؤالك ردينا عليه, لكنك ما زلت تردد نفس السؤال

فقلنا لك

يا جاهل
اسمها ترجمة الملك جيمس و ليست نسخة
و هي ترجمة و ليس نص اصلي
فهمت يا جاهل؟ ولا نعيد؟

نسخة الملك جيمس هي ترجمة بشرية و لا نعترف بها كونها اكثر من ترجمة

فهمت ولا نعيد؟


----------



## ra.mi62 (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ++ وادى البكاء ++*



> أعيد مرة أخرى - هل تعترفون بنسخة الملك جيمس أم لا؟


 
*ارجو ان لاتكرر هذا السؤال مرة ثانية لان ماي روك رد عليك مرتين عيد قرأة الرد مرة ثانية*


----------



## fredyyy (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ++ وادى البكاء ++*

*الأستاذ / سيف *

*لا ُتجادل في أمور لا دراية متيقَّنة لك بها *




*فـــــــــمــــــــــن *
*تـــتـــكــــلــــــم *
*الـــــيـــــهـــــــم *
*درســوا جــيــداً*
*وبــحـثــــوا بــــل*
*وإخــــتـــــبـــــروا *
*عــــــمـــــلـــيـــاً *
*قـــــوة وفــاعـيــة *
*كلمـة الله الموجودة في الكتاب المقدس لقد ُغفرت خطاياهم وهم متأكديـن*
*من ذلك ونالـوا الحيـاة الأبدية وهم متأكدين من ذلك (هذا وعد المسيح ولن*
*يـتراجع عنـه لأنه له السلطان لفعل ذلك) ولـهم عنـايه فائـقة من المـسيح *
*وهــــم عــــابــــرون*
*أرض غــــربــــتــهـم*
*ولــهــــم الفــردوس*
*إن إنـــتــقــلــوا مـن*
*الأرض فـكــل شــئ*
*عندهم مؤكد وليس*
*عـنـدهـم الله أعـلـم *
*أو إحـتـمـال أو ربـمـا*
*فـهـم يـسيـرون وراء*
*مــن أحــبهــم وبـذل*
*نـفـسـه من أجلهم*
*وكــل مـا لـهـم فــي*
*الـمسيح هـم مـنـه*
*مـتـأكدون مـتـأكدون*
*مـتـأكدون مـتـأكدون *





*أخي الحبيب ناقش لكي تفهم ولا تدع الفرصة*
* تفوتك إنها مرتبطة بمصيرك الأبدي*


*.*​


----------



## ثاوفيلس (12 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ++ وادى البكاء ++*

احبائي انقل اليكم رد  القمص:/ مرقص خليل عزيز 
زغلول النجار بين مكه و وادي البكاء 
بقلم القمص مرقس عزيز خليل 

كعادته شن الدكتور زغلول النجار هجوما علي الكتاب المقدس و اتهمه بالتحريف و هاجم ترجماته و تحدث عن عصمه الأنبياء و عن سفر نشيد الأناشيد و عن زنا المحارم و قام بتفسير الكتاب المقدس بطريقته الخاصه و قام بالسب و القذف في حقي أنا و غيري من رجال الدين المسيحي ، و انا اشكرمعاليه لأن كل ذلك متوقع من رجل اسمه زغلول النجار ، و الكارثه الكبري لو ان سيادته امتدحني ، و انا لن ارد علي شتائمه عملا بقول السيد المسيح " طوبي لكم اذا قالوا عنكم كل كلمه شريره من اجلي كاذبين" و ماذا ننتظر من رجل يسب الكتاب المقدس ، انني اصلي لأجله حتي يرحم الله كلانا . 
و لكنني اقول انه ليس من المعقول ان نطلق لهذا الرجل العنان ان يقذف كل هذه القذائف الفشنك دفعه واحده و نحن نعلم ان كل اتهام منها يحتاج الي صفحات مطوله للرد عليه ، و لا تقدر اي جريده ان تنشر ردا يفند كل هذه الأدعاءات الباطله دفعه واحده ، لذا رأيت ان اقوم بالرد علي أحد ادعاءاته اليوم ، و ارجو ان تتاح لي الفرصه لكي ارد علي فخامته مفندا اقواله واحده فواحده .. و نحن بنعمه الرب جاهزين علي الدوام للرد ، و دائما نحن لا نبدأ بل نرد علي الأدعاءات الباطله .

مرة أخرى مثل مرات كثيرة يتمسح الدكتور زغلول النجار بالكتاب المقدس لعله يجد مبررا لهجومه عليه. والمشكلة عنده أنه كلما اقترب من الكتاب المقدس تحبط أحلامه فلا يجد فيه إلا الحق الكامل الذي لا يتفق مع مآربه ؛ فيعمل على تحريف الآيات وقصها ليستقيم المعنى الذي يريده ؛ فيترك الحق الإلهي المطلق؛ ليصدق أدعاءاته التي يصنعها بيديه ؛ فيحرم نفسه بنفسه من الحياة الحقيقية المذخرة للبشرية في الكتاب المقدس؛ كتاب الحياة.و موضوع اليوم هو[وادي البكاء] الذي حاول سيادته جاهدا ومجاهدا .. لينقل مكانه من إسرائيل إلى السعودية وفي مكة تحديداً ... ولكن الوادي كان ثقيلاً جداً أثقل من طاقة سيادته وقدراته فقدم لنا أبحاثاً مزيفة ؛ تخلوا من أهم أساسيات البحث؛ ألا وهي الأمانة وشرف ونزاهة الهدف الذي يجب أن يكون هو الأساس ؛ حتى يسهل الوصول للحقيقة النقية والطاهرة مثل الشمس في بهائها...
يقول النجار ( ان المزمور 84 في الترجمه الأنجليزيه يقول" طوبي لمن ملأ حبك قلبه و اشتاق الي حج بيتك في وادي مكه". و يقول ان الترجمه العربيه حرفت النص الي" طوبي لأناس عزهم بك،طرق بيتك في قلوبهم عابرين في وادي البكاء " .. و يضيف : أن وادي البكاء أسم علم ، و اسم العلم لا يترجم ، فهل عندما نترجم الأسماء نحولها من وادي مكه الي وادي البكاء ، فهل التغيير مقصود أم لا ؟ و في الترجمه الأنجليزيه وادي بكه و المقصود هي مكه . 

اننا نورد نص اَلْمَزْمُورُ الرَّابِعُ وَالثَّمَانُونَ لإِمَامِ الْمُغَنِّينَ عَلَى الْجَتِّيَّةِ. لِبَنِي قُورَحَ. مَزْمُورٌ
" مَا أَحْلَى مَسَاكِنَكَ يَا رَبَّ الْجُنُودِ. تَشْتَاقُ بَلْ تَتُوقُ نَفْسِي إِلَى دِيَارِ الرَّبِّ. قَلْبِي وَلَحْمِي يَهْتِفَانِ بِالإِلَهِ الْحَيِّ. اَلْعُصْفُورُ أَيْضاً وَجَدَ بَيْتاً وَالسُّنُونَةُ عُشّاً لِنَفْسِهَا حَيْثُ تَضَعُ أَفْرَاخَهَا مَذَابِحَكَ يَا رَبَّ الْجُنُودِ مَلِكِي وَإِلَهِي. طُوبَى لِلسَّاكِنِينَ فِي بَيْتِكَ أَبَداً يُسَبِّحُونَكَ. سِلاَهْ. طُوبَى لِأُنَاسٍ عِزُّهُمْ بِكَ. طُرُقُ بَيْتِكَ فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ. عَابِرِينَ فِي وَادِي الْبُكَاءِ يُصَيِّرُونَهُ يَنْبُوعاً. أَيْضاً بِبَرَكَاتٍ يُغَطُّونَ مُورَةَ. يَذْهَبُونَ مِنْ قُوَّةٍ إِلَى قُوَّةٍ. يُرَوْنَ قُدَّامَ اللهِ فِي صِهْيَوْنَ. يَا رَبُّ إِلَهَ الْجُنُودِ اسْمَعْ صَلاَتِي وَاصْغَ يَا إِلَهَ يَعْقُوبَ. سِلاَهْ. يَا مِجَنَّنَا انْظُرْ يَا اللهُ وَالْتَفِتْ إِلَى وَجْهِ مَسِيحِكَ. لأَنَّ يَوْماً وَاحِداً فِي دِيَارِكَ خَيْرٌ مِنْ أَلْفٍ. اخْتَرْتُ الْوُقُوفَ عَلَى الْعَتَبَةِ فِي بَيْتِ إِلَهِي عَلَى السَّكَنِ فِي خِيَامِ الأَشْرَارِ. لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ اللهَ شَمْسٌ وَمِجَنٌّ. الرَّبُّ يُعْطِي رَحْمَةً وَمَجْداً. لاَ يَمْنَعُ خَيْراً عَنِ السَّالِكِينَ بِالْكَمَالِ. يَا رَبَّ الْجُنُودِ طُوبَى لِلإِنْسَانِ الْمُتَّكِلِ عَلَيْكَ! " هللويا ....

هذا هو المزمور في مجمله وتفصيله ؛ يتكلم فيه المرنم عن جمال بيت الرب ؛ واشتياقه المتواصل أن يسكن فيه أبداً ... وليس فيه ما يشير لا إلى مكَّة أو بكَّة ... هذا الموضوع قديم جديد ، فقد طرحه سيادته منذ فتره و قد طرحه قبله آخرين ، و كل ما فعله الدكتور زغلول هو انه نقل عنهم ، و ياليته نقل شيئا صحيحا و لكنه نقل ما يتفق مع افكاره و مبادئه ، لقد حذف ما يضايقه من المزمور ؛ و اضاف ما يراه يخدم فكره ان وادي البكاء الذي يصيرونه ينبوعا هو مكه ، وأن البئر المشار إليه في المزمور هو عينه بئر زمزم التي فجرها الله تعالى في هذا الوادي القاحل لتظل حتى يومنا هذا تروى الحجيج من ملايين المسلمين الوافدين للحج والعمرة إلى البيت الذي اختاره الله ليكون قبلة المصلين وملتقى المؤمنين إلى يوم الدين. و مع احترامنا الكامل للدين الأسلامي الذي لا دخل له بالموضوع و مع محبتنا لأحبائنا المسلمون أقول ان هذا الكلام ساذج و بدون مراجع أو دلائل تدعمه ؛ وسأرد على كل هذه الأنحرافات .. 

أولاً: سرقة الآيات الكاشفه
بعض الكتاب يتناولوا كتابنا المقدس ليبحثوا فيه عن سند لأفكارهم فيتعمدون سرقة الآيات كمنهجا لهم ...يسرقون الآيات التي تهدم افكارهم ؛ ولا يتجرأون على الاقتراب منها؛ فيقصونها ويخرجونها بعيداً حتى لا تزعجهم؛ وفي هذا المزمور نجد عدة سرقات مقصوده؛ حتى لا يكون المكان المقصود مصبوغ بصبغة يهودية واضحة؛ مما يسهل عليهم جريمة نقل المكان من إسرائيل إلى مكة؛ ولكنها كالعادة محاولة فاشلة؛ فتعالوا نرى سرقات الكاتب في هذا المزمور ...

السرقة الأولى: المذابح
تم سرقة الآية الثالثة في المزمور؛ لأنها تبين بما لا يدع مجالاً للشك أن المكان المقصود هو الهيكل اليهودي؛ والآية تقول (اَلْعُصْفُورُ أَيْضاً وَجَدَ بَيْتاً وَالسُّنُونَةُ عُشّاً لِنَفْسِهَا حَيْثُ تَضَعُ أَفْرَاخَهَا؛ مَذَابِحَكَ يَا رَبَّ الْجُنُودِ مَلِكِي وَإِلَهِي.).
وحيث أن الكاتب يعرفا تماماً؛ أنه لا يوجد مذبح في مكة؛ بل إنه يعرف تماماً؛ أن عقيدة المذابح من أساسها لا وجود لها في الإسلام؛ فلا يقدم المسلم المحرقات لله كقرابين...ويعرف أن وجود مذبح يستدعي وجود كاهن و ذبيحة أيضاً؛ وحيث أنه يعرف أنه لا كهنوت في الإسلام؛ قام بسرقة هذه المذابح من المزمور؛ لأنها تكشفه !! 
في المقابل؛ يعرف أن اليهود لديهم مذبحين في الهيكل؛ ولو تركوا آية المذابح موجودة؛ فكيف (سيفبرك) كذبته؛ ولهذا وغيره؛ قاموا بسرقة هذه الآية الواضحه.. 

السرقة الثانية: مُورة
كما سرقت المذابح لأن لا وجود لها في مكة؛ تم أيضاً سرقة ( موره ) مكان بالقرب من وادي البكاء ...ولذا دعونا نضع هنا النص كاملاً ؛ حيث يقول المزمور (طُوبَى لِأُنَاسٍ عِزُّهُمْ بِكَ. طُرُقُ بَيْتِكَ فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ. عَابِرِينَ فِي وَادِي الْبُكَاءِ يُصَيِّرُونَهُ يَنْبُوعاً. أَيْضاً بِبَرَكَاتٍ يُغَطُّونَ مُورَةَ)... إن الآية رقم 6 في المزمور والتي هي أمله؛ هي ذات الآية التي تحمل إسم [مورة] بالقرب من وادي البكاء!! فكيف يخدر ضميره بقص الآية الواحدة فيأخذ نصفها ويحرفه؛ ويسرق النصف الآخر ؟؟!!! 
انني أسأل صاحب الأبحاث وأقول له: أين هي كلمة [مورة]؟؟!!! أنا أعرف لماذا اقتنصتها.. ولا أتعجب .. لأن المزمور يؤكدأن العابرين في [وادي البكاء] سيعبرون بمنطقة [مورة] أيضاً ... وحيث أنك تريد أن يكون وادي البكاء هو مكَّة ؛ وتعرف أن مورة في إسرائيل؛ ولا وجود لها في مكَّة ولا بالقرب منها؛ وقد أحرجتك [مورة] التي إلى جوار [وادي البكاء]؛ فقمت بأقتناصها لسهولة خدعة المظلومين من ابحاثكم ... أنها ثقافة التصفية؛ حتى ولو تعاملتم مع نص يصعب مواجهته... تصفونه و تشفونه كما يفعل الجزار ... 
والآن علينا أن نحدد منطقة [مورة] التي أزعجتك وجعلتك تتخبط؛ ولم تجدوا لها من منقذ سوى إزالة النص ...يقول المزمور: (عَابِرِينَ فِي وَادِي الْبُكَاءِ يُصَيِّرُونَهُ يَنْبُوعاً. أَيْضاً بِبَرَكَاتٍ يُغَطُّونَ مُورَةَ).
ـــ أول لقاء لنا مع منطقة مورة في الكتاب المقدس نجده في رحلة أبينا إبراهيم حيث يقول الوحي المقدس في ( تكوين5:12-7 ) " فَأَخَذَ أَبْرَامُ سَارَايَ امْرَأَتَهُ وَلُوطاً ابْنَ أَخِيهِ وَكُلَّ مُقْتَنَيَاتِهِمَا الَّتِي اقْتَنَيَا وَالنُّفُوسَ الَّتِي امْتَلَكَا فِي حَارَانَ. وَخَرَجُوا لِيَذْهَبُوا إِلَى أَرْضِ كَنْعَانَ. فَأَتُوا إِلَى أَرْضِ كَنْعَانَ. وَاجْتَازَ أَبْرَامُ فِي الأَرْضِ إِلَى مَكَانِ شَكِيمَ إِلَى بَلُّوطَةِ مُورَةَ. وَكَانَ الْكَنْعَانِيُّونَ حِينَئِذٍ فِي الأَرْضِ. وَظَهَرَ الرَّبُّ لأَبْرَامَ وَقَالَ: "لِنَسْلِكَ أُعْطِي هَذِهِ الأَرْضَ". فَبَنَى هُنَاكَ مَذْبَحاً لِلرَّبِّ الَّذِي ظَهَرَ لَهُ."
يمكنك عزيزي القاريء أن تصل من هذا النص التوراتي إلى حجم الإزعاج الذي سببته منطقة مورة التي في نص المزمور للدكتور زغلول ؛ مما إضطره لإزلتها ... لأننا هنا أمام تحديد دقيق لمنطقة مورة وهي واقعة في أرض كنعان؛ وبالتحديد جوار منطقة شكيم التي هي نابلس حالياً؛ وهي منطقة مشهورة بأشجار البلوط العتيقة ... إذن فالمزمور يتكلم عن إسرائيل وليس عن السعودية ... ولهذا اقتنصها ... 
ــ كذلك نتقابل مع مورة مرة أخرى في دخول شعب إسرائيل إلى أرض كنعان .. فنجد في ( تثنية29:11و30 )" وَإِذَا جَاءَ بِكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ إِلى الأَرْضِ التِي أَنْتَ دَاخِلٌ إِليْهَا لِتَمْتَلِكَهَا فَاجْعَلِ البَرَكَةَ عَلى جَبَلِ جِرِزِّيمَ وَاللعْنَةَ عَلى جَبَلِ عِيبَال. أَمَا هُمَا فِي عَبْرِ الأُرْدُنِّ وَرَاءَ طَرِيقِ غُرُوبِ الشَّمْسِ فِي أَرْضِ الكَنْعَانِيِّينَ السَّاكِنِينَ فِي العَرَبَةِ مُقَابِل الجِلجَالِ بِجَانِبِ بَلُّوطَاتِ مُورَةَ؟).
لقد قام ببتر منطقة مورة من المزمور؛ فهي تكشف تلاعبه .. وها هو الوحي المقدس يحددها مرة أخرى بثلاث مناطق كلها في أرض إسرائيل ... فيحددها بجبل جرزيم وجبل عيبال وكلاهما موجود حتى اليوم في إسرائيل؛ فجبل جرزِّيم يعتبر الحدود الجنوبية للوادي الذي تقع فيه مدينة نابلس؛ ويرتفع بمقدار 2849 قدماً عن سطح البحر؛ أما جبل عيبال فيواجهه من الجانب الشمالي لوادي مدينة نابلس؛ ويرتفع بمقدار 3077 قدماً عن سطح البحر.وتحدد الآيات السابقة بأن مورة في أرض كنعان؛ مقابل الجلجال؛ ونعرف تاريخ الجلجال المميز لشعب إسرائيل؛ وكيف أنها كانت مركزاً عسكرياً في بداية دخولهم لأرض الموعد ... وهي جوار مورة؛ إذن فالمزمور يتكلم عن إسرائيل وليس عن السعودية ... ولهذا اقتنصها ... 
ــ نتقابل كذلك مع مورة في سفر القضاة؛ حيث يقول الوحي المقدس "فَبَكَّرَ يَرُبَّعْلُ (أَيْ جِدْعُونُ) وَكُلُّ الشَّعْبِ الَّذِي مَعَهُ وَنَزَلُوا عَلَى عَيْنِ حَرُودَ. وَكَانَ جَيْشُ الْمِدْيَانِيِّينَ شِمَالِيَّهُمْ عِنْدَ تَلِّ مُورَةَ فِي الْوَادِي " ( القضاة1: 7 ).
وهنا نرى شعب إسرائيل؛ يقاتل الغزاة المديانيين في الوادي عند تل مورة؛ ويحددها الكتاب المقدس بأنها بالقرب من عين حرود؛ وعين حرود، بالقرب من جبل جلبوع ويزرعيل؛ وكلاهما في قلب إسرائيل؛ إذن فالمزمور يتكلم عن إسرائيل وليس عن السعودية ... ولهذا اقتنصها ... 
إن السياق واضح في المزمور الذي يحاولون تزويره؛ فحينما يقول: (6عَابِرِينَ فِي وَادِي الْبُكَاءِ يُصَيِّرُونَهُ يَنْبُوعاً. أَيْضاً بِبَرَكَاتٍ يُغَطُّونَ مُورَةَ)... يعني أن العابر في وادي البكاء؛ لا بد أنه سيعبر في مورة أيضاً ... لقد كشفته مورة فحذفها؛ لأن لا وجود لها في مكة ولا بالقرب منها؛ فخدر ضميره و اقتنصها فهو يعرف؛ حيث أن مورة في إسرائيل؛ فلا بد أن يكون وادي البكاء أيضاً في إسرائيل؛ فأوقع نفسه في شر جريمته ...

السرقة الثالثة: صهيون
بعد سرقه مذبحي المحرقة والبخور؛ ومنطقة مورة؛ فوجئ الدكتور أن أمامه جبل عاتي لا يمكن صعوده؛ وهو جبل صهيون؛ فقام ومن يفكر بأسلوبه بقص الآية التي تتكلم عنه في المزمور ...فالمزمور يقول: (6عَابِرِينَ فِي وَادِي الْبُكَاءِ يُصَيِّرُونَهُ يَنْبُوعاً. أَيْضاً بِبَرَكَاتٍ يُغَطُّونَ مُورَةَ. 7يَذْهَبُونَ مِنْ قُوَّةٍ إِلَى قُوَّةٍ. يُرَوْنَ قُدَّامَ اللهِ فِي صِهْيَوْنَ).
و هناك اقاويل عديده للخلاص من صهيون خلاصتها القول أن صهيون إسم من أسماء مكة كما ردد البعض!!! يا للعار. صهيون هي مكة ؟!! أنتم في ورطة مع اليهود لو قالوا لكم إن مكَّة صيونية وتتبع لنا!! أنت تورط المسلمين يا دكتور ...

صهيون في الكتاب المقدس 
أن اسم صهيون؛ بهذه الحروف؛ قد ورد 176 مرة في الكتاب المقدس منها 7 مرات في العهد الجديد ...وأقول للكاتب ولغيره ؛ لو أن اليهود أدخلوا اسم صهيون في المزمور الذي تريدون أنتم تزويره؛ فهل يا ترى أدخلوا هذا الإسم 175 مرة أخرى؟؟!!! ولماذا أدخلوه؟؟!!! وهل تعتقد أن هذه الطريقة التي تناقش بها طريقة أكاديمية سليمة في البحث؟؟!!! 
إسم صهيون؛ هو اسم عبري معناه [حصن] وقد دخل إليه داود النبي وامتلكه وأطلق على ذلك الحصن؛ حصن داود أو مدينة داود [2صم7:5؛ 1أي5:11] وكان في البداية إسم لرابية من الروابي التي تقوم عليها مدينة أورشليم؛ ومنذ أن نقل لها داود النبي تابوت العهد [2صم10:6-12] صارت مكاناً مقدساً ؛ ثم بعد أن أقام سليمان الملك الهيكل؛ إتسع نطاق صهيون ليشمل كل مدينة أورشليم.. [مز48؛ اش18:8؛ 7:18؛ 23:24؛ يؤ17:3؛ مي7:4].

صهيون في الكتاب المقدس
وردت لفظة صهيون في الكتاب المقدس 176 مرة؛ فقد جاء بالوحي المقدس ..."سَبِّحِي يَا أُورُشَلِيمُ الرَّبَّ. سَبِّحِي إِلَهَكِ يَا صِهْيَوْنُ". (مز 147 : 12)].فمن الواضح هنا أن أورشليم هي صهيون؛ ويدعوها إلى التسبيح ؛ ويؤكد الوحي المقدس حقيقة أن صهيون هي أورشليم فيقول:"حِينَئِذٍ جَمَعَ سُلَيْمَانُ شُيُوخَ إِسْرَائِيلَ وَكُلَّ رُؤُوسِ الأَسْبَاطِ رُؤَسَاءَ الآبَاءِ مِنْ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ إِلَى الْمَلِكِ سُلَيْمَانَ فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ لإِصْعَادِ تَابُوتِ عَهْدِ الرَّبِّ مِنْ مَدِينَةِ دَاوُدَ؛ هِيَ: صِهْيَوْنُ ". (1مل8:1)] . فهل يا ترى اصعدوا تابوت عهد الرب الإله إلى مكة؟!.إن كلام د . زغلول يجعل لليهود إذن حق في مكة ؛ طالما صهيون هي مكة!!! .. ويقول الوحي المقدس أيضاً عن صهيون:" لأَنَّ اللهَ يُخَلِّصُ صِهْيَوْنَ وَيَبْنِي مُدُنَ يَهُوذَا فَيَسْكُنُونَ هُنَاكَ وَيَرِثُونَهَا. " (مز 69 : 35). ويقول أيضاً: "يَفْرَحُ جَبَلُ صِهْيَوْنَ تَبْتَهِجُ بَنَاتُ يَهُوذَا مِنْ أَجْلِ أَحْكَامِكَ". (مز 48 : 11). وهنا يؤكد الوحي المقدس أن صهيون تقع في سبط يهوذا ... ويؤكد مركزها الديني لديهم فيقول: "لَكَ يَنْبَغِي التَّسْبِيحُ يَا اللهُ فِي صِهْيَوْنَ وَلَكَ يُوفَى النَّذْرُ". (مز 65 : 1) ويقول أيضاً:" لَيْتَ مِنْ صِهْيَوْنَ خَلاَصَ إِسْرَائِيلَ. عِنْدَ رَدِّ اللهِ سَبْيَ شَعْبِهِ يَهْتِفُ يَعْقُوبُ وَيَفْرَحُ إِسْرَائِيلُ " . (مز 53 : 6).وَتَسِيرُ شُعُوبٌ كَثِيرَةٌ وَيَقُولُونَ: "هَلُمَّ نَصْعَدْ إِلَى جَبَلِ الرَّبِّ إِلَى بَيْتِ إِلَهِ يَعْقُوبَ فَيُعَلِّمَنَا مِنْ طُرُقِهِ وَنَسْلُكَ فِي سُبُلِهِ". لأَنَّهُ " مِنْ صِهْيَوْنَ تَخْرُجُ الشَّرِيعَةُ وَمِنْ أُورُشَلِيمَ كَلِمَةُ الرَّبِّ ". (اش 2 : 3)فهنا يؤكد أن صهيون هي مركز خلاص إسرائيل وأساس العبادة لديهم؛ فمن صهيون تخرج الشريعة وكلمة الرب الحية ...
وفي العهد الجديد؛ يقف التاريخ أمام السيد المسيح ؛ وهو داخل إلى مدينة صهيون في تواضعه الذي يخلب الألباب؛ فيقول الوحي المقدس:"قُولُوا لاِبْنَةِ صِهْيَوْنَ: هُوَذَا مَلِكُكِ يَأْتِيكِ وَدِيعاً رَاكِباً عَلَى أَتَانٍ وَجَحْشٍ ابْنِ أَتَانٍ". (مت 21 : 5). وأعتقد ان السيد المسيح لم يذهب إلى مكة مطلقاً في أيام تجسده ...
ففي كل هذه الآيات الرائعة؛ وغيرها الكثير؛ لا يحتاج المرء أن يبحث عن لفظة صهيون أو مكانها؛ فهي واضحة جداً كالشمس في رابعة النهار ... وهكذا؛ مثل عشرات الآيات التي عن صهيون؛ كانت أيضاً هذه الآية التي في المزمور المراد تحريفه؛ والذي نبحث فيه؛ حيث قال الوحي: " عَابِرِينَ فِي وَادِي الْبُكَاءِ يُصَيِّرُونَهُ يَنْبُوعاً. أَيْضاً بِبَرَكَاتٍ يُغَطُّونَ مُورَةَ. يَذْهَبُونَ مِنْ قُوَّةٍ إِلَى قُوَّةٍ. يُرَوْنَ قُدَّامَ اللهِ فِي صِهْيَوْنَ ". (مز 84 : 6و7) .
لم ينتبه النجار الي أن هذا المزمور لا يتكلم عن نبوة ستحدث في المستقبل حتى يكون المقصود منه الإسلام الذي سيظهر في المستقبل؛ وإنما يشير المزمور إلى واقع العبادة التي يمارسها اليهود في ذلك العصر وكيف أنهم يصعدون بترنم ودموع وتوبة إلى صهيون مدينة الملك العظيم ... ولكن المزور كثيراً ما يقع في الأخطاء ؛ خاصة عندما يزور في مجال يجهله أصلاً... ولهذا أود أن نقرأ المزمور حتى ندرك جسامة الخطأ الذي وقع فيه؛ حينما ظنوا أن المزمور يتكلم عن حقبة قادمة أو أن صهيون هي مكة .
وادي البكاء
نصل الآن إلى نقطة هامة جداً؛ ونتساءل: إذن ؛ ما هو وادي البكاء الوارد في المزمور؟ بعد ان بطل إدعاء النجار بأن وادي البكاء هو بكَّة؛ أو ربما صهيون هي بكَّة بذاتها؛ 
ــ ترجع تسمية وادي البكاء للقرن الخامس عشر قبل الميلاد تقريباً؛ في نهاية خدمة يشوع بن نون؛ حينما تراخى الشعب عن سماع وصية الرب وتنفيذها؛ فقال الوحي المقدس " وَصَعِدَ مَلاَكُ الرَّبِّ مِنَ الْجِلْجَالِ إِلَى بُوكِيمَ وَقَالَ: "قَدْ أَصْعَدْتُكُمْ مِنْ مِصْرَ وَأَتَيْتُ بِكُمْ إِلَى الأَرْضِ الَّتِي أَقْسَمْتُ لآِبَائِكُمْ، وَقُلْتُ: لاَ أَنْكُثُ عَهْدِي مَعَكُمْ إِلَى الأَبَدِ. وَأَنْتُمْ فَلاَ تَقْطَعُوا عَهْداً مَعَ سُكَّانِ هَذِهِ الأَرْضِ. اهْدِمُوا مَذَابِحَهُمْ. وَلَمْ تَسْمَعُوا لِصَوْتِي. فَمَاذَا عَمِلْتُمْ؟ فَقُلْتُ أَيْضاً: لاَ أَطْرُدُهُمْ مِنْ أَمَامِكُمْ بَلْ يَكُونُونَ لَكُمْ مُضَايِقِينَ، وَتَكُونُ آلِهَتُهُمْ لَكُمْ شَرَكاً". وَكَانَ لَمَّا تَكَلَّمَ مَلاَكُ الرَّبِّ بِهَذَا الْكَلاَمِ إِلَى جَمِيعِ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ أَنَّ الشَّعْبَ رَفَعُوا صَوْتَهُمْ وَبَكُوا. فَدَعُوا اسْمَ ذَلِكَ الْمَكَانِ "بُوكِيمَ". وَذَبَحُوا هُنَاكَ لِلرَّبِّ ".( القضاة1:2-5 )
فمن ذلك التاريخ سُمي كل هذا الوادي بإسم بوكيم؛ أي وادي البكاء؛ حيث بكى الشعب ندماً على عدم تنفيذهم لوصية الرب الإله؛ وقد كان لوادي بوكيم ذكرى خاصة لديهم؛ لأنهم فيه بكوا كأمة وكشعب؛ وليس كفرد أو مجموعة منهم ... 
بوكيم بالجمع نسبة للباكين فيه ؛ أو وادي البكاء كإسم كعلم للمكان كما أطلقوا عليه هذا الإسم بسبب بكائهم فيه . 

المغالطه الكبري 
يزعم د . زغلول أن وادي البكاء هو [بكَّة] وهو إسم لآخر لإسم [مكَّة]؛ وحيث أن كلمة [بكَّة] فيها حرفي ك متتاليين؛ فنطقها هكذا [بكَّة] فبها شدة لتتابع حرف الكاف مرتين؛ ولهذا؛ فإنه وجد نفسه في ارتباك وحيرة!!! فماذا يفعل؟؟!!! لأن الكلمة التي يدور حولها ويريد تزويرها ؛ ويعتمد اللغة الإنجليزية فيها؛ هي Baca بحرف c واحد فقط ؛ الذي ينطق حرف ك واحدة فقط؛ فماذا يفعل؟؟!!! قام بالتحريف؛ وأضاف من عنده حرف c لا وجود له ؛ ولا في أي نسخة إنجليزية أو عبرية؛ وكتبها الكاتب هكذا: ((Becca or Bacca)) وبالتالي هذه الكلمة التي يريد أن يدخلوها إلى كتابنا المقدس؛ لا وجود لها فيه ؛ ويمكنكم جمياً الآن مراجعة أي نسخة بالإنجليزية لمزمور6:84 ... فلن تجدوا فيه؛ Becca or Bacca) وإنما Baca وذلك ببساطة لأن إسم المكان [وادي البكاء] وحرف الكاف في البكاء حرف واحد فقط ؛ ولهذا فاسم الأعلام لا يتغير ومن الطبيعي أن يكون في الإنجليزي بذات اللفظ ؛ وهو هكذا ... وكتبابنا المقدس يشهد بذلك؛ وهذه هي الحقيقة يا أحبائي... ولو أردتم أن تتأكدوا مما أقول تستطيعون أن تفتحوا اي نسخة إنجليزية للكتاب المقدس وتتأكد أن د . زغلول يؤلف كلمة من عنده لا وجود لها في كتابنا المقدس؛ ليخدع بها قلوب البسطاء منكم ... 

والآن؛ أقول للنجار: لم تكتف بسرقة المذابح من المزمور؛ ولم تكتف بسرقة منطقة مورة لأن ليس لها مكان في السعودية؛ و حاولتم اقناعنا بأن صهيون هي مكَّة؛ وغير ذلك الكثير من الأخطاء التي وقعتم فيها ... ولم تكتفوا بذلك بل ألفتم كلمة لا وجود لها في كتابنا المقدس؛ وأقمتوها علينا دليلاً !!!! سامحكم الله يا عام الأعجاز . و لعل سيادتكم قد قرأت هذا الكلام من قبل علي الأنترنت حيث قام ابناء المسيح بالرد عليكم و نحن اقتبسنا منهم لتذكيركم لعلكم لا تنسون .

المزيد على هذة الوصله http://amcoptic.com/n2007/fr-marcos-za3lool.htm


----------



## Basilius (15 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ++ وادى البكاء ++*

المسلم دايما يحاول ان يثبت ان الجهل و الباطل حق 
مادخل وادي البكاء بمكة انا لا افهم 
بعد كل هذة المداخلات من الاخوة الافاضل و ياتي هذا الشخص الاخير ليعيد الكرة و يقول انا قرات المداخلات جميعا و هو لم يقراها بتاتا 
ابقى قول للحج زغلول الفشار و كل عالم خبيث جاهل ادعى ان وادي البكاء هو مكة 
لماذا تجاهلتم مورة في النص 
الا يقول النص 
عَابِرِينَ فِي وَادِي الْبُكَاءِ يُصَيِّرُونَهُ يَنْبُوعاً. أَيْضاً بِبَرَكَاتٍ يُغَطُّونَ مُورَةَ)).
فتجاهل الكاتب الخبيث المسلم المدعي مورة لانها تذبح ادعاءة و تخسف بة الارض 
فمن يمر بوادي البكاء سيمر ايضا بمورة 
ويقول سفر التكوين عن مورة 

َأَخَذَ أَبْرَامُ سَارَايَ امْرَأَتَهُ وَلُوطاً ابْنَ أَخِيهِ وَكُلَّ مُقْتَنَيَاتِهِمَا الَّتِي اقْتَنَيَا وَالنُّفُوسَ الَّتِي امْتَلَكَا فِي حَارَانَ. وَخَرَجُوا لِيَذْهَبُوا إِلَى أَرْضِ كَنْعَانَ. فَأَتُوا إِلَى أَرْضِ كَنْعَانَ. 6وَاجْتَازَ أَبْرَامُ فِي الأَرْضِ إِلَى مَكَانِ شَكِيمَ إِلَى بَلُّوطَةِ مُورَةَ. وَكَانَ الْكَنْعَانِيُّونَ حِينَئِذٍ فِي الأَرْضِ. 7وَظَهَرَ الرَّبُّ لأَبْرَامَ وَقَالَ: «لِنَسْلِكَ أُعْطِي هَذِهِ الأَرْضَ». فَبَنَى هُنَاكَ مَذْبَحاً لِلرَّبّ اللذي ظَهَرَ لَهُ

المنطقة واقعة في ارض كنعان يا بهوات 
و مشهورة بالبلسان اذن فالنص يتكلم عن اسرائيل و ليس السعودية او مكة 

وفي سفر التثنية 

َإِذَا جَاءَ بِكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ إِلى الأَرْضِ التِي أَنْتَ دَاخِلٌ إِليْهَا لِتَمْتَلِكَهَا فَاجْعَلِ البَرَكَةَ عَلى جَبَلِ جِرِزِّيمَ وَاللعْنَةَ عَلى جَبَلِ عِيبَال. 30أَمَا هُمَا فِي عَبْرِ الأُرْدُنِّ وَرَاءَ طَرِيقِ غُرُوبِ الشَّمْسِ فِي أَرْضِ الكَنْعَانِيِّينَ السَّاكِنِينَ فِي العَرَبَةِ مُقَابِل الجِلجَالِ بِجَانِبِ بَلُّوطَاتِ مُورَةَ؟)).

هنا يحددها بجبل عوزيم و جبل عيبال وهي في اسرائيل و ليس في السعودية 
 

الكلمة هى *בָּכָא وتعني البكاء و تعني ايضا اشجار البلسان وفقا لقاموس سترونج و براون درايفر *
*وابقوا اقروا لماذا سميت اشجار البلسان ببكا *
*وهي ايضا وادي الرفائيين كما ذكر في اخبار الايام *

بطلوا اقتطاع و خبث بقى 

*يغلق*


----------

